# Northern Italy - site recommendations please!



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, we are starting to think about what we will do next summer. Plans to pick up son in Grenoble then head into Italy. 1st time there in the van and are thinking about spending 1st week there before heading back to the Cote D'Azur.

With all the extensive experience on here I am sure you can come up with some good recommendations for a site in Italy.

Criteria:-

- Good quality, 4 star probably
- entertainment for kids between 9 and 12
- Good size pitches with hook up
- Site bordering the sea, preferably with direct beach access
- Clean
- location - from the French border along the coast for 100 miles or so
- preferably within walking distance of a small / medium town for restaurants, bars etc

Any recommendations grateful received, with web site details if possible.

Thanks in advance.

Kevin & Jo


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

If in Liguria, don't go to...Camping Parco Vacanze A.I.G. Al Mare in Chiavara. Extremely unpleasent and expensive.

<<unless you can cope with an overpowering sewage smell>>


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Well anyone? There are no sites really suitable in Liguria on the MHF database and the hour I spent Googling last night came up with nothing of interest.....

Kevin


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Campsites Northern Italy - Liguria*

 
Hi there,
well the Ligurian Riviera has a bit of a reputation amongst Italian motorhomers as not a particularly motorhome friendly place off sites.
Having said that there are in fact lots of sites available:
www.rivieracamping.it

amongst those picked from that site, in San Bartolomeo al Mare (near the resort of Diano Marina) this one looks quite interesting for your specs.:
www.campingrosa.it
Another general information source for campsites in Italy is:
www.camping.it

hope you find what you are looking for, and enjoy your visit to Italy-
saluti,
eddied

saluti,
eddied


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

In our very limited experience of that coast I think we can safely confirm what Eddied said about it not being very motorhome friendly ( or motorhome easy if you like )
We have just been to www.campingparadiso.com at Torre del Lago (Viareggio near Pisa ) Not cheap and the showers were 80 cents a go !!! Its got a nice pool, bar etc etc about 500 yards through the wood to the beach. There are bars etc 5 min walk away or about a mile and a half up the road is a marina with loads of bars, restaurants and posh boats. It is about 15 mins drive to Pisa.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi billiem,
just sent a reply pm re your queries, but not quite sure if it went through. If it didn't pm me again.
saluti,
eddied


----------

